# Solar Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's an uncommon Solar Electric watch. Solar was a house brand of the T. E. Eaton company, a defunct department store chain from Canada.










This watch would have been sold at one of the stores here in Canada in the early 1960's. Indeed, I bought the watch in a million pieces from a fellow who lives quite close to me here in Southern Ontario.

Here's a photo of the movement:










It is a Landeron 4760 - the one with the hack feature. This movement was the one Wittnauer used in their later Electro-Chrons. I had Silver Hawk overhaul it (although it has been behaving badly lately - I expect the watch really wishes to go back on holiday in Brighton for a smell of the salt air).

I posted the picture in the general forum as well - July 1 is Canada Day, celebrating our 142nd anniversary of Confederation in 1867. It is probably the only watch in that thread which has a connection with Canada - not much in the way of horological history here.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Do you mean it,s behaving badly when you wear it or when it,s led down, I have a few of these movements and in general they keep better time when they are worn on the wrist than just left static, dont ask me why. I wore my Wittnauer yesterday on the wrist it kept perfect time I then took it off and led it on the shelf well I did something and noticed it had gained 5mins in a couple of hours, so reset it put it back on and it kept perfect time for the rest of the day.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Do you mean it,s behaving badly when you wear it or when it,s led down, I have a few of these movements and in general they keep better time when they are worn on the wrist than just left static, dont ask me why.


I mean that it has decided to stop working. It'll run for a few secnds and quit. I checked the battery connection and it looks fine. Brighton here we come???


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh dear, do you have a collar on the battery you can try and put a piece of folded tin foil on top of the battery it works for me and paul even put a small steel spring washer in one of mine to push the battery down tight when replacing the cover.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I cant remember which back type the Solar has Dave.... email sent. :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's no room in the engine compartment for an AAA size battery that's for sure! :grin:

WherE does the battery (cell for the pedantics) fit ? h34r:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a photo of the back:










The battery compartment:










The battery and "spring":


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> There's no room in the engine compartment for an AAA size battery that's for sure! :grin:
> 
> WherE does the battery (cell for the pedantics) fit ? h34r:


As a rule of thumb their is a removable battery hatch in the center of the rear case(see pic) but this does not apply to all Electro-Chrons.


----------

